

Hack Ghost in time for Halloween - DarkCorazon
http://thundrfoot.com/

======
HypeCharlie
Ghost is the best idea in blogging for a very long time, and it deserves a lot
of love. Back to the real roots of free speech and the best of hackers. Hack
for Halloween is an awesome idea.

------
mattlovett
Thanks for the tips. will you be keeping up with 4 posts on Ghost a day? ;-)

------
klanty
Some great hints and tips for this promising new blogging platform

------
no-brainer
Quick and simple implementations of useful applications. Thanks!

------
barrydm
V useful ... Thanks!

